# Happy Birthday, Woodpecker!!!



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Woodpecker!!! 

Here is hoping you are filled with all the blessings your heart could desire on this your special day!​


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

*Happy birthday, Woodpecker!!!!!*

*Celebrate the anniversary of the joy you brought into the world with your arrival - today - and all year long.*

*Now make a wish, blow out those candles and pass me some cake!!!!!*


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Happiest of Birthdays to you !! Have a fibery day !


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woodpecker...OH my!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, Woodpecker!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Woodpacker!!! I didn't get your books out in time to get there today so you're just going to have to extend your Birthday into next week 

Hope you have a wonderful time. Did you do anything extra special?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday WP! I hope you are having a splendid day today.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy B-Day Woodpecker, 

May your day be filled with Goodness & Cheer!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

You all brought tears to my eyes . I am beyond humbled to call you my friends. I had a good day. I finally got my beans planted. I did do something special,yesterday I took of because I work nights to see a comedian with my brother. We had a great time and it was well worth it. I plan to get a good amount of embroidering dome tonight. I want to finish doing leaves and start my flowers. Of course I will post pics when I am done. My mom is making club steaks and my favorite cake for desert. What am awesome birthday.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday...Im glad you had a good one honey!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pictures? Did you say pictures? LOVE pictures!!  I'm glad you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> You all brought tears to my eyes . I am beyond humbled to call you my friends. I had a good day. I finally got my beans planted. I did do something special,yesterday I took of because I work nights to see a comedian with my brother. We had a great time and it was well worth it. I plan to get a good amount of embroidering dome tonight. I want to finish doing leaves and start my flowers. Of course I will post pics when I am done. My mom is making club steaks and my favorite cake for desert. What am awesome birthday.


That sounds like the perfect day! What a lovely time you spent with your family....we can't wait to see your embroidery! Oh the steak and cake just topped it all off! Big hugs from all of us here!
.....:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday!
I hope you ate too much cake!

I share this picture with you.
Acorn Woodpecker at work in Sacramento Calif.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all, yesterday was an awesome day! :bouncy:

Thank you for the Woodpecker rabbitgeek, he sure is handsome.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday Woodpecker!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, in typical fashion, I'm late to the party!

A very Happy Belated Birthday to you Woodpecker!
May all your Birthday wishes come true!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

we usually have several kinds of woodpeckers in our yard at any given time - little Downy woodpeckers, Hairy woodpeckers, Red-bellied woodpeckers, and Pileated woodpeckers!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

You are blessed WIHH, I have only seen 2 in my life. I love the downy woodpeckers, they're so cute that I make suet just for them. I see red bellied ones at my feeders once in a while too. Once in a blue moon will I see a hairy woodpecker. I want to see all the woodpeckers there are. I think seeing all the birds, especially the woodpeckers is the best part of winter.

Thank you hercshmama! He is one cool looking dude.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

the Pileated ones are amazing - they sound like "pterydacyls" as if I know what a pterydactyl sounds like!


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Woodpecker, hope you have a great day !


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a Pileated WP that lives in the trees in the alley behind my house. He regularly comes into my yard and I'm always stunned at how big they are. We have tons of the little Downy ones and I'm sure a few others that I don't get to see as often. My poor neighbor has rough wood siding and they are forever at her house which is weird because it is not at all rotted...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I wouldn't know a Pileated Woodpecker from a Pterydactyl! But we have several of the Red headed ones that live on our property. I hear them every morning, pecking on the old Cottonwoods. They like to fly into the back yard and steal the dog kibble out of Maggie and Murphy's dishes too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Sometimes woodpeckers peck on nail heads and siding this time of year not to get at bugs but to make noise declaring their territory. 

I love woodpeckers. 

and I &#9829; OUR little Woodpecker! :grouphug:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Late to the party. Happy Birthday. Makes the party last longer.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Also late to the party...not sure how I missed this one! Happy very late birthday, Woodpecker. Really hope your day was incredible.


----------

